# 6. Geburtstag von World of Warcraft



## Männchen (17. November 2010)

In ca. 1 Woche hat World of Warcraft wieder Geburtstag und wird stolze 6 Jahre alt. Zum 4. Geburtstag gab es das erste accountgebundene Haustier, das Blizzardbärenbaby, zum 5. Geburtstag im Zuge der neuen Onyxia gab es eine Mini-Onyxia als Haustier. Wird es dieses Jahr wieder ein Haustier geben und wenn ja wieder eines zu den aktuellen Geschehnissen? 
Dann wäre ja ein kleiner Elementar sehr praktisch.


----------



## mettman1 (17. November 2010)

denke deine vermutung wird sich bewahrheiten.
ein kleiner ele wär cool und passend.

warscheinlich wirds auch wieder ne heldentat geben denk ich...


----------



## Zuogolpon (17. November 2010)

Hab letztes Mal leider verpasst. Dieses mal werde ich on sein^^
Wie wärs mit verschiedenen Eles für verschiedene Klassen.


----------



## frufoo (17. November 2010)

denn sollten wir alle zusammenlegen und ihm was schönes kaufen....


----------



## noozi (17. November 2010)

wann genau ist der 6te geb? *also datum


----------



## sensêij1988 (17. November 2010)

frufoo schrieb:


> denn sollten wir alle zusammenlegen und ihm was schönes kaufen....





bekommen die ne shcon genug?


----------



## Melleri (17. November 2010)

Ich muss zugeben ein kleiner Ragnaros im Pandamönch und Mini-Lich Style würde mich schon Reizen.


----------



## Gwaeruon (17. November 2010)

Also das datum wird wie immer am 23. sein steht ja auch in beiden heldentaten wäre auch komisch wenn vorher schon oder? *denkt nach*

Und naja welches Haustier es geben wird? Naja ich denke auch es wir ein Elementar sein aber man muss sich ja überraschen lassen ^^

mfg Gwaeruon


----------



## IchbinArzt (17. November 2010)

ein Luftelementar gibts glaube ich noch nicht oder ? Ein Eventboss (nicht die neuen 4 Eventbosse) dropt ja n Felselementar. und ich meine es gibt auch ein kleines Feuerelementar als Pet ?


----------



## Gwaeruon (17. November 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> ein Luftelementar gibts glaube ich noch nicht oder ? Ein Eventboss (nicht die neuen 4 Eventbosse) dropt ja n Felselementar. und ich meine es gibt auch ein kleines Feuerelementar als Pet ?



Also ich hab nochs davon gehört das Pets droppen sollen bei denne (ok ich kanns nicht nachgucken ich bin derzeit erst lvl 72) aber auch laut der Loottable von Mmo-Champions gibts keinerlei pets.


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Ich bin Schamane, ich will kein mini Ele !

Ich kann Elementare binden BÄÄÄÄÄÄM


----------



## Cazor (17. November 2010)

ich will einen Gnom im Gewand der Sturmwinder Stadtwache. Ich zahle 13Euro!


----------



## Vaishyana (17. November 2010)

Gwaeruon schrieb:


> Also das datum wird wie immer am 23. sein steht ja auch in beiden heldentaten wäre auch komisch wenn vorher schon oder? *denkt nach*
> 
> Und naja welches Haustier es geben wird? Naja ich denke auch es wir ein Elementar sein aber man muss sich ja überraschen lassen ^^
> 
> mfg Gwaeruon



Naja, die Heltentat für den 4. Geburtstag habe ich am 22. und die für den 5. am 26. November erhalten. Scheint wohl immer eine ganze Woche anzudauern.






IchbinArzt schrieb:


> ein Luftelementar gibts glaube ich noch nicht oder ? Ein Eventboss (nicht die neuen 4 Eventbosse) dropt ja n Felselementar. und ich meine es gibt auch ein kleines Feuerelementar als Pet ?





Ja, einmal bei Frostfürst Ahnune und einmal beim Sonnenwindfest.


----------



## Xan on Fire (17. November 2010)

Vielleicht wird es auch gar nichts geben, weil ja alle im Addon-Stress sind und ein ganz schlauer Activision-Mitarbeiter rausgefunden hat, dass Haustiere zu implementieren, für Spieler, die sowieso schon spielen, nichts zur Gewinnmaximirung beiträgt...

Ist aber nur eine Vermutung


----------



## Nexus.X (17. November 2010)

Gwaeruon schrieb:


> IchbinArzt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ein Luftelementar gibts glaube ich noch nicht oder ? Ein Eventboss *(nicht die neuen 4 Eventbosse)* dropt ja n Felselementar. und ich meine es gibt auch ein kleines Feuerelementar als Pet ?
> ...


Erst denken, dann Finger senken ... oder wie es hieß.  

Es gab soweit ich es in Erinnerung hab, sowohl den Feuer- als auch den Felselementar vom Sonnenwendfest, nur eben in verschiedenen Jahren. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

Ich persönlich würd mich über eine Miniausgabe von Prinz Donneraan freuen, oder eben von dem Abklatsch beim Event "Prinz Sarsaun" oder so ähnlich (wobei mir dessen Waffe nicht zusagt).


----------



## Shantia (17. November 2010)

Wenn man dem Blue-Tracker von MMO-Champions glauben schenken darf, dann gibt es für den 6ten Geburtstag kein Pet: 

http://blue.mmo-champion.com/topic/132742/world-of-warcraftrsquos-6th-anniversary

"World of Warcraft turns six on November 23rd, 2010! It’s been a truly incredible six years, and we’d like to thank you all for joining us on this momentous occasion. To celebrate, players that log into the game between the dates of November 30th and December 14th will receive a feat of strength added to their Achievements. We look forward to another great year ahead and many more to come! 

The Onyxian Welpling was a gift that we mailed to players for logging in for our five-year anniversary. We plan to reserve this sort of celebratory bonus for the most notable milestones or events in the future. "


----------



## Cazor (17. November 2010)

Shantia schrieb:


> Wenn man dem Blue-Tracker von MMO-Champions glauben schenken darf, dann gibt es für den 6ten Geburtstag kein Pet:




Genau, die sollen auch erstmal meine Murlocs wieder funktionstüchtig machen, eh sie neue Pets rausschenken.


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Ich hätte mir einen mobilen Konditor gewünscht. Passt ja schließlich. Der könnte dann immer einen köstlichen Schokoladenkuchen herstellen. Würde dann ähnlich aussehen wie der Argentumknappe.


----------



## Shantia (17. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Genau, die sollen auch erstmal meine Murlocs wieder funktionstüchtig machen, eh sie neue Pets rausschenken.




Sollte ja mit dem Patch heute erledigt werden *Daumen drück*


----------



## Edanos (17. November 2010)

Ich schätze das deine Vermutung eintreffen wird.


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. November 2010)

frufoo schrieb:


> denn sollten wir alle zusammenlegen und ihm was schönes kaufen....


Machen wir doch jeden Monat xD ...


----------



## soul6 (17. November 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Boss ?
Sagen wir mal Ony im Miniformat an der Leine oder den kleinen KnuddelArthas 
Der kleine Arthas in der Animation wie der kleine Mobsige Streuner; rutscht am Hintern rum und läst zwischendurch immer markige Sprüche los ^^

lg
randy

p.s.: kommt ja bald Weihnachten und da darf man sich ja was wünschen :-))


----------



## Shantia (17. November 2010)

Ony gabs doch schon letztes Jahr ^^ 

Wie gesagt ich würd mir keine Hoffnungen machen, das macht Blizzard auch net


----------



## Desoka (17. November 2010)

6 Jahre WoW unglaublich wenn man bedenkt von Anfang an dabei zu sein 

Und joar Elementare wären nice ...


----------



## soul6 (17. November 2010)

Desoka schrieb:


> 6 Jahre WoW unglaublich wenn man bedenkt von Anfang an dabei zu sein



Omg schreib das nicht so deutlich, denn wenn ich an meine 5 Jahre denke, bekomme ich fast einen Schlaganfall 

Fazit : Gz zum Geburtstag liebe Leute von Blizz und irgendwie dürftet ihr das gar nicht soooo falsch gemacht haben, wenn wir schon so lange bei dem Spiel hängen bleiben :-))

lg
randy


----------



## Branntwein (17. November 2010)

der "Eiskalte Frostling"... ein Stein-Eis-Elementar der mit schneebällen um sich wirft, droppte bei dem Sonnenwendfest von "Frostfürst Ahune"
Hatte ihn damals gekriegt. Das Item, was man anklicken muss um das Pet zu erhalten sieht genau so aus, wie eine gefrorene Kugel..desshalb dachte ich erst "uh jeah .. ne gefrorene Kugel... " (damals konnte man die noch teuer verticken) .. als ich näher drauf sah, war es das Pet... war doppelt super.. 1: wusste ich vorher nichts von dem Pet... 2: ich bin Schamane, das passt wie die faust aufs auge =)

aber um aufs Thema zu kommen:
ich denke auch es wird ein kleiner Elementar sein. Oder was völlig anderes.


----------



## Shantia (17. November 2010)

Oder es kommt kein Pet (siehe Bluepostzitat von mir weiter oben...) macht euch keine zu großen Hoffnungen


----------



## Moronic (17. November 2010)

Laut WoW-Europe gibts zum 6. Burzeltach nur ne Heldentat, diese erhält man wenn man zw. dem 30. November und (glaub) 6. Dezember einloggt.


----------



## aidekhia (17. November 2010)

ja pets und funitems soll es nur noch für "milestones" geben =(
Aber ist das erscheinen von Todesschwinge und die veränderung den kein "milestone"
Naja abwarten und Tee drinken vllt sind das nur falschinformationen seitens blizz um leute hinters licht zu führen.
Am anfang stand ja auch im bluepost dass, das blizz bär am 5. geburtstag kam^^


----------



## Aremetis (17. November 2010)

Meine Vermutung?

Jetzt wo Blizzard gemerkt hat, wie gut sich die Pets im ingame Shop verkaufen lassen - wird es keine weiteren mehr for free (Geburtstag etc) geben. 


Wie schon oben erwähnt (MMO Champ Zitat) - es wird eine Heldentat geben und nichts weiter.


----------



## nosmoke (17. November 2010)

frufoo schrieb:


> denn sollten wir alle zusammenlegen und ihm was schönes kaufen....



1. die kriegen schon genug
2. verdient hätten sie es nicht für den patch 4.0.1 ^^ unverschämtheit div. bugs nicht zu beheben über 4 wochen
3. sollte doch was geschenkt werden dann würd ich verwelkte blumen und faule eier vorschlagen ^^

nene blizz macht schon gute arbeit


----------



## Hosenschisser (17. November 2010)

Ich denke, daß man auf Gund der zu erwartenden Dummheit der Community, auf jeden Fall wieder irgend eine Spielerei bekommt.


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung?
> 
> Jetzt wo Blizzard gemerkt hat, wie gut sich die Pets im ingame Shop verkaufen lassen - wird es keine weiteren mehr for free (Geburtstag etc) geben.
> 
> ...



Jo, ich bin gespannt, wann das die breite Masse irgendwann einmal einsehen wird.


----------



## Al_xander (17. November 2010)

Kann auch ein Mini-Todesschwinge sein (siehe Ony)


----------



## Xan on Fire (17. November 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Kann auch ein Mini-Todesschwinge sein (siehe Ony)



Der ist doch schon für die Sammleredition von Cataclysm reserviert.


----------



## MrBlaki (17. November 2010)

Wie manche immernoch schreiben "Es könnte das und das werden" 
Es ist schon bekannt das es NUR eine Heldentat geben wird aber kein Pet.
Muss schon arg wehtun wenn man nur was schreibt, aber nichts lesen will.


----------



## Grîmnîr. (17. November 2010)

Eine Heldentat wird es auf jedem fall geben.


----------



## Luc - (17. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> ich will einen Gnom im Gewand der Sturmwinder Stadtwache. Ich zahle 13Euro!



Wow, soviel ?


----------



## WoWevolution (17. November 2010)

Melleri schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben ein kleiner Ragnaros im Pandamönch und Mini-Lich Style würde mich schon Reizen.


naja dann muss man mit cata dafür zahlen dann bekommst einen im blizzshop


----------



## Shamiden (17. November 2010)

frufoo schrieb:


> denn sollten wir alle zusammenlegen und ihm was schönes kaufen....



au ja


----------



## SyntaXKilla (17. November 2010)

Da ich nun als Frostmage immer mein Ele mithaben kann (party)!!!
und ich es mittels bugusing auch umbenennen konnte (*versteck*)
was aber wie ich gelesen habe wieder gefixed werden soll (crap)

BESTEHE ich auf ein Wasserelementar als Minipet!!!!
(was ansich des bevorstehenden Kataklysmus auch gar nicht so abwegig ist ^^)


Das vl auch ab und an mal ne Mini Frostnova zündet <3 <3 <3

Hach *seufz* DAS wär doch mal was ^^


----------



## Mofeist (17. November 2010)

wenn sie so schwächeln wie beim Braufest, wirds demal nix geben 

außer vllt die alte heldentat xD


----------



## Moi dix Mois (17. November 2010)

Pet hin- Pet her. Fakto ist das wir, egal ob nun pets im briefkasten liegen oder nicht, eh wieder in WoW einloggen werden und das selbe machen wie jeden abend. Die weltherrschaft an uns reißen....... Oder einfach nur raiden.


----------



## Landerson (17. November 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> Omg schreib das nicht so deutlich, denn wenn ich an meine 5 Jahre denke, bekomme ich fast einen Schlaganfall
> 
> Fazit : Gz zum Geburtstag liebe Leute von Blizz und irgendwie dürftet ihr das gar nicht soooo falsch gemacht haben, wenn wir schon so lange bei dem Spiel hängen bleiben :-))
> 
> ...



5 Jahre x 13 Euro = 780 Euro 

Naja bei mir sinds 4 oder so... Waere doch schoen wenn es wieder etws geben wuerde.


----------



## ziegfeld (18. November 2010)

happy birthday to my lovely wow


----------



## qqqqq942 (18. November 2010)

Branntwein schrieb:


> ich denke auch es wird ein kleiner Elementar sein. Oder was völlig anderes.



genau so wirds kommen


----------



## moehrewinger (18. November 2010)

Nö, Pet gibts anscheinend nicht.

WoW 6th Anniversary


----------



## Stevesteel (18. November 2010)

ein Mini-Leerwandler wäre mal was feines


----------



## sP!edk1ll (18. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> ich will einen Gnom im Gewand der Sturmwinder Stadtwache. Ich zahle 13Euro!



mady my day XD


----------



## Shalura (19. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ein Mini-Leerwandler wäre mal was feines




Gibt es doch, für die Bücherwurmerfolge in Dalaran. Familiar der Kirin Tor


----------



## Dabow (19. November 2010)

autsch, da fällt einem wirklich mal auf, wie viel Geld man in der Zeit schon gezahlt hat  6 Jahre ists her


----------



## Super PePe (19. November 2010)

ein kleiner immer fluchender LK, der kleine Tiere verhaut und jeden um sich mit ewiger Verdammnis droht und von seiner Weltherrschaft träumt, das wäre mein Ding


----------



## Dabow (19. November 2010)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Da ich nun als Frostmage immer mein Ele mithaben kann (party)!!!
> und ich es mittels bugusing auch umbenennen konnte (*versteck*)
> was aber wie ich gelesen habe wieder gefixed werden soll (crap)



 ich mag dich

btt : Ich will nen Wuschelwaschbär, der sich die ganze Zeit putzt


----------



## Stevesteel (19. November 2010)

Shalura schrieb:


> Gibt es doch, für die Bücherwurmerfolge in Dalaran. Familiar der Kirin Tor



hm, der ist aber nicht so schön dunkelblau


----------



## Mindadar (19. November 2010)

nen bär wäre echt wieder schön  den blizz bär von vor 2 jahren will ich wieder haben  den haben meine neuen chars ja nich mehr -.-


----------



## DasOtto (19. November 2010)

Na toll, dass ich für diesen Monat meinen Acc auf Eis gelegt hab


----------



## Derulu (19. November 2010)

So wie man die aktuellen Aussagen lesen kann, wird es wohl kein Pet geben, da in allen Posts dazu gesagt wird, der 5. Geburtstag war etwas besonderes und Pets wollen sie sich für "besondere" Geburtstage aufheben

 Originally Posted by *Blizzard* (Source) World of Warcraft turns six on November 23rd, 2010! It's been a truly incredible six years, and we'd like to thank you all for joining us on this momentous occasion. To celebrate, players that log into the game between the dates of November 30th and December 14th will receive a feat of strength added to their Achievements. We look forward to another great year ahead and many more to come!

den Zweiten, der andeutet, dass es wohl eher kein Pet geben wird, finde ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Gorgor (19. November 2010)

wieso macht ihr euch über so nen scheiß gedanken? is wow euer leben oder habt ihr sonst keine hobbys???


----------



## Super PePe (19. November 2010)

Gorgor schrieb:


> wieso macht ihr euch über so nen scheiß gedanken? is wow euer leben oder habt ihr sonst keine hobbys???



Finde auch man sollte hier im Forum mehr über das Wetter oder über das Reifenwechseln sprechen als über WoW. Was fällt euch nur ein das hier ein WoW-Forum und kein Nerdtreff! Also wer hat schon die Winterreifen auf seiner Chopper?


----------



## Derulu (20. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Finde auch man sollte hier im Forum mehr über das Wetter oder über das Reifenwechseln sprechen als über WoW. Was fällt euch nur ein das hier ein WoW-Forum und kein Nerdtreff! Also wer hat schon die Winterreifen auf seiner Chopper?



Mein Mottorrad wird im Winter eingemottet, da ist nix mit Winterreifen


----------



## Männchen (20. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> autsch, da fällt einem wirklich mal auf, wie viel Geld man in der Zeit schon gezahlt hat  6 Jahre ists her



Wenn man stattdessen jeden Monat einmal ins Kino oder in die Kneipe gegangen wäre, hätte man wohl mehr ausgegeben.


----------



## Simsonite (20. November 2010)

einen kleinen feuerele gabs vor 2 jahren schon bei ahunen


----------



## Shantalya (20. November 2010)

Es gibt kein Haustier dieses Jahr. Wurde vom Blauen auch schon bestätigt.



> *Tyiliru sagt: Dieses Jahr wird es kein Haustier geben, wie den Welpling von Onyxia, den ihr letztes Jahr zum 5. Geburtstag in eurem Briefkasten gefunden habt. Wir planen, diese spezielle Art von Feierlichkeits-Boni für ganz besonders bedeutsame Meilensteine oder Events zu bewahren.*


Quelle http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/954982 Letzte Kommentarseite, fast ganz unten.


----------



## Derulu (20. November 2010)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Haustier dieses Jahr. Wurde vom Blauen auch schon bestätigt.
> 
> 
> Quelle http://eu.battle.net.../de/blog/954982 Letzte Kommentarseite, fast ganz unten.



Ha, danke, das war der Bluepost den ich gesucht habe


----------



## qqqqq942 (20. November 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> In ca. 1 Woche hat World of Warcraft wieder Geburtstag und wird stolze 6 Jahre alt. Zum 4. Geburtstag gab es das erste accountgebundene Haustier, das Blizzardbärenbaby, zum 5. Geburtstag im Zuge der neuen Onyxia gab es eine Mini-Onyxia als Haustier. Wird es dieses Jahr wieder ein Haustier geben und wenn ja wieder eines zu den aktuellen Geschehnissen?
> Dann wäre ja ein kleiner Elementar sehr praktisch.



Vielleicht auch nur was neues im Shop - sowas scheind Bliz jetzt ja öfters zu machen...


----------



## Shaila (20. November 2010)

*Tyiliru sagt: Dieses Jahr wird es kein Haustier geben, wie den Welpling von Onyxia, den ihr letztes Jahr zum 5. Geburtstag in eurem Briefkasten gefunden habt. Wir planen, diese spezielle Art von Feierlichkeits-Boni für ganz besonders bedeutsame Meilensteine oder Events zu bewahren.


*Ohja, diesen Meilenstein sehe ich schon vor mir:

Wir freuen uns verkünden zu dürfen, das unser Haustier - Shop einen neuen Meilenstein gesetzt hat: Mini - Deathwing. Holt euch jetzt euren Mini - Deathwing für nur 20 Euro!*
*


----------



## Janaki (20. November 2010)

Mini Deathwing gibts doch schon mit der Collectors Edition.


----------



## mattenowie (21. November 2010)

ihc hove aj tas vör ainyge aim tuden asl hauzdiir trobbt


----------



## Galbadia (21. November 2010)

mattenowie schrieb:


> ihc hove aj tas vör ainyge aim tuden asl hauzdiir trobbt



Besoffen? oder Holländer?
Ah ne...ist ja das selbe...


----------



## Vedhoc (21. November 2010)

mattenowie schrieb:


> ihc hove aj tas vör ainyge aim tuden asl hauzdiir trobbt



Für die die kein deutsch können:

"Ich hoffe ja, dass für einige ein duden als Haustier droppt"


----------



## Aremetis (21. November 2010)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Besoffen? oder Holländer?
> Ah ne...ist ja das selbe...



Mich deucht da hast Du wohl den Witz nicht verstanden.


----------



## Totebone (21. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> 5 Jahre x 13 Euro = 780 Euro
> 
> Naja bei mir sinds 4 oder so... Waere doch schoen wenn es wieder etws geben wuerde.



Wenn du 13 Euro zahlst tust du mir leid^^


----------



## Alyshra (22. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wenn du 13 Euro zahlst tust du mir leid^^



Wenn du es nicht nötig hast, den Herstellerpreis zu zahlen, dann tust du mir leid ^^


----------



## Derulu (22. November 2010)

Alyshra schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht nötig hast, den Herstellerpreis zu zahlen, dann tust du mir leid ^^



Wo ist denn der Herstellerpreis 13&#8364;? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann kostet das 2 Monatsabo irgendwas um 11,99 und das 6 Monatsabo sogar nur 10,29 pro Monat(oder so), selbst mit Gamecard kostet das Ding bei Amazon zB. weniger als 23&#8364; für 60 Tage


----------



## GloraX (23. November 2010)

Geburtstag und nix neues -.- schade!


----------



## Dabow (23. November 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Wenn man stattdessen jeden Monat einmal ins Kino oder in die Kneipe gegangen wäre, hätte man wohl mehr ausgegeben.



ich bin jeden Monat mindestens 1 mal im Kino und 1 mal in der Disco
Kino : 22 Euro Eintritt und weitere 9 Euro fürs Menü ( Freundin mitgerechnet )
Letzter Disco Besuch : 38 Euro

Von daher ist WoW natürlich um einiges günstiger 
Trotzdem finde ich es krass, wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt wie lange man schon spielt
und wie viel Zeit und Geld man investiert hat. LG

BTW : Happy Birthday WoW


----------



## c0bRa (23. November 2010)

Grünflügelara reloaded bei erfolgreichem Abschluss von Todesminen hero wäre doch was 

Oder nen Mini-Van-Cleef mit der Einführung von TM Hero...


----------



## WhiteSeb (23. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> ich bin jeden Monat mindestens 1 mal im Kino und 1 mal in der Disco<br />Kino : 22 Euro Eintritt und weitere 9 Euro fürs Menü ( Freundin mitgerechnet )
> Letzter Disco Besuch : 38 Euro
> 
> Von daher ist WoW natürlich um einiges günstiger
> ...



Habt ihr nen eigenen Buttler, der euch das Essen an den Sitz bringt, oder warum is das so teuer?
22€ eintritt ins Kino? oO
Würd mich nach nem andren umschauen, ich zahl 7,50 eintritt und wir ham n großes Kino


----------



## Potpotom (23. November 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Habt ihr nen eigenen Buttler, der euch das Essen an den Sitz bringt, oder warum is das so teuer?
> 22€ eintritt ins Kino? oO
> Würd mich nach nem andren umschauen, ich zahl 7,50 eintritt und wir ham n großes Kino


Kommt auf die Region an... bein uns kostet das Kino um die 15€ pro Kopf. Sprich, 45€ wenn wir mit unserer Tochter mal ins Kino gehen - Getränke, Nachos etc. noch mit dazu und schon sind 70€ verbraucht für einen Animationsfilm am Sonntag Nachmittag. Schwupp.

Rechnet euch mal die Miete zusammen, die ihr bisher bezahlt habt... da könnt ihr wimmern, aber doch nicht bei den paar Euro die man Blizz für ein grossartiges Spiel bezahlt.


----------



## serius1607 (23. November 2010)

mit dem 6 geburstag gibs die neue weltganz einfach xD


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. November 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Wenn man stattdessen jeden Monat einmal ins Kino oder in die Kneipe gegangen wäre, hätte man wohl mehr ausgegeben.




Hmm, tut man das nicht mehr, nur weil man ein WoW-Abo zahlt?

btw, nur einmal im Monat in die Kneipe stell ich mir ziemlich gruselig vor:-)


----------



## Abstrus (23. November 2010)

Ich haette gerne so nen kleinen mini schneesturm, der einem hinterfliegt.


----------



## Grombash (23. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> ich will einen Gnom im Gewand der Sturmwinder Stadtwache. Ich zahle 13Euro!



Wir sind hier nicht bei "Wünsch dir was". ;-)


----------



## Sarjin (23. November 2010)

Ich schnei hier mal rein und schreie rum:

WO IST MEINE HELDENTAT UND MEIN MINIPÄÄÄÄT ?!!!!11elf


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (23. November 2010)

Naja wollen wir hier jetzt rumheulen, weils nix zum 6. BDay von WoW gibt? Ist zwar blöd wenns zum 7. wieder eine Heldentat gibt und man das Gefühl hat in der Sammlung fehlt doch was xD
Aber wie schon gesagt, gibt Cataclysm zum BDay


----------



## Re4liTy (23. November 2010)

mimi will meine heldentat !!! :'(


----------



## MayoAmok (23. November 2010)

Re4liTy schrieb:


> mimi will meine heldentat !!! :'(



Heldentat?

Dass Du es geschafft hast, unbeschadet einzuloggen?

Wirklich wahrhaft heroisch!


----------



## Re4liTy (23. November 2010)

ja, die letzten jahre gabs auch immer ne heldentat dafür =/


----------



## MayoAmok (23. November 2010)

Ist aber nur ein Beweis, dass es mit den "Heldentaten" in WOW nicht weit her ist...s


----------



## Manotis (23. November 2010)

pet gibts sicher. Denke mit dem ele liegste ganz gut und die Heldentat kommt wohl auch wie jedes Jahr


----------



## MayoAmok (23. November 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> pet gibts sicher. Denke mit dem ele liegste ganz gut und die Heldentat kommt wohl auch wie jedes Jahr



Es gibt mehrere(!!!!!) Blueposts, in denen man lesen kann, dass es dieses Jahr kein Pet geben wird. Solche Sachen will man sich in Zukunft für besondere Meilensteine in der WOW Geschichte aufheben (oder für den Itemshop).

Nein, ich suche diese jetzt nicht raus.


----------



## WTM (23. November 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere(!!!!!) Blueposts, in denen man lesen kann, dass es dieses Jahr kein Pet geben wird. Solche Sachen will man sich in Zukunft für besondere Meilensteine in der WOW Geschichte aufheben (oder für den Itemshop).
> 
> Nein, ich suche diese jetzt nicht raus.


Naja nen Geburtstag einmal im Jahr ist für mich etwas besonderes.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. November 2010)

Aber ein 6. Geburtstag ist nix besonderes.


----------



## WTM (23. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber ein 6. Geburtstag ist nix besonderes.


ja im Menschenleben gesehen ja.aber das spiel wird sicherlich nicht weitere 6 geben bzw nen 18ten feiern usw...


----------



## Orthrus (23. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber ein 6. Geburtstag ist nix besonderes.



Ein 4. auch nicht, trotzdem gab's was....


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. November 2010)

Tja, Blizzard sieht den 6. Geburtstag halt auch nicht als "besonderen Meilenstein".

Was gab es denn beim 1., 2. und 3. Geburtstag?


----------



## MayoAmok (23. November 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Ein 4. auch nicht, trotzdem gab's was....



Wenn man so "klein" ist, ist es schon eine Leistung -speziell für ein MMORPG- überhaupt 4 Jahre zusammenzukriegen. 
Für den fünften Geburtstag gabs ja auch was. 
Jetzt wird es wohl erst wieder am zehnten was geben. 

Die Maßstäbe haben sich durch den Erfolg etwas verschoben.


----------



## wronny (23. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber ein 6. Geburtstag ist nix besonderes.



Bei WoW sicherlich nicht; aber bei Diabolo schon.

Führen wir die Aussage doch mal ad absurdum:
Was ist an einem 5., 18., 21., 25., 50. Geburtstag so besonders?
Was ist an einem Geburtstag generell so besonders?
Genau genommen nichts. 
Das sind alles Tage, wie alle anderen auch. - Nuff said.


Und nur weil in den Blueposts steht, dass es kein Pet gibt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es wirklich kein Pet gibt.
Die wollen uns vielleicht nur überraschen!

MfG wronny


----------



## MayoAmok (23. November 2010)

wronny schrieb:


> Und nur weil in den Blueposts steht, dass es kein Pet gibt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es wirklich kein Pet gibt.
> Die wollen uns vielleicht nur überraschen!
> 
> MfG wronny



In dem Bluepost steht aber auch, dass wir eben zum diesjährigen Jubiläum eine komplett umgestaltete Welt bekommen, mit vielen neuen Herausforderungen und Aufgaben. 

Willst Du das Pet jetzt stattdessen oder noch dazu?

Oder wat?


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. November 2010)

Der 18. Geburtstag ist etwas besonderes. Du bist volljährig, darfst Auto fahren ohne dass einer dabei ist der schon einen Führerschein hat, darfst branntweinhaltige Getränke kaufen, darfst deine Stimme bei Wahlen abgeben, darfst für den Bundestag kandidieren.

Der 21. ist in den USA was besonderes, wegen dem Alkohol.

Alle anderen Geburtstage sind dann weniger wichtig. Aktuell ist es noch der 65., Renteneintritt steht kurz bevor. In ein paar Jahren ist es dann der 67.


----------



## Stetto (23. November 2010)

Also ich erwarte ja generell nicht viel von Blizzard aber einmal pro Jahr ein kleines "Danke lieber Kunde" wäre schon recht nett. Ob das jetzt ein Pet oder irgendein anderes Fun Item ist oder auch nur ein Achievment das sagt "ich war dabei".... egal.... aber irgendwas sollte schon noch kommen.

Trotzdem.... Happy Birthday World of Warcraft!


----------



## IkilledKenny (23. November 2010)

Stetto schrieb:


> Also ich erwarte ja generell nicht viel von Blizzard aber einmal pro Jahr ein kleines "Danke lieber Kunde" wäre schon recht nett. Ob das jetzt ein Pet oder irgendein anderes Fun Item ist oder auch nur ein Achievment das sagt "ich war dabei".... egal.... aber irgendwas sollte schon noch kommen.
> 
> Trotzdem.... Happy Birthday World of Warcraft!



Es gab bis jetzt 2 mal zum Geburtstag ein Erfolg  + Pet....


----------



## Hexorio (23. November 2010)

kein pet dieses mal ( sondern die weltzerstörung ) und die heldentat bekommt man vom 30.11. bis zum 14.12.


----------

